# Free shipping on remaining billet oil filler caps @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping in the continental USA and 50% off shipping to Canada!*

This is a direct replacement oil cap for your favorite hot rod. It's made from solid CNC-machined 6061 T-6 aluminum and then polished to a chrome-like finish. Be the first in your club to have one!

APPLICATIONS


2000-2002 Chevrolet Camaro (LS1 Motor)
1997-2004 Chevrolet Corvette C5 (All Models including Z06)
2005-2007 Chevrolet Corvette C6
2000-2002 Pontiac Firebird/Trans Am (LS1 Motor)
2004-2006 Pontiac GTO

Please click below to go to the ordering page.

*Billet Oil Filler Cap - LS1, LS2, LS6 - $49.99*





----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

